# بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس



## gana bity (21 فبراير 2013)

كورس ماس وايت لتبيض البشرة‏

Show Details
This message contains blocked images.
Show Images
Options
Message body

*





اقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد

ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله
بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري
وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه
والله على ما اقول شهيد​
كيفكم يا أحلى بنات بأحلى منتدى 
اليوم وبعد النجاح الساحق الذى حققته من خلال حنة ندى ماس لفرد الشعر لمدة عام يألوانها الأربعة
ويعد كورس ندى ماس لتطويل وتكثيف الشعر 

أقدم لكم عصارة دراسات وتجارب سنوات طويلة 
مع 

التركيبة الخاصة بملكة الجمال الملكة كليوا باترا أسطورة الجمال ومفحورة على جدران معبدها حتى الان 





واوصت بها الأجيال على بعض اوراق البردي الخاصة بها 






وبعد أضافات وتقنيات بسيطة لنتائج اسرع تم خضوع التركيبة لأختبارات معملية 

واتحدى من يثبت ان بها أي مواد كيماوية 

ومصرح بها من وزارة الصحة 

كورس ماس وايت 
يبيض البشرة ويوحد اللون

ينقي البشرة لتصبح خاليه من العيوب كالحبوب واثارها 

يجعل البشره ناعمه صافيه

يزيل الكلف والنمش والزوان (الأثار الناتجة من الحبوب والدمامل )

يبيض المناطق الحساسة ويجعلها براقة 

يزيل الهالات السوداء حول العين

يجعل البشره بيضاء ناصع لونها 

بسم الله نبدء

صابونة ماس وايت من  ندى ماس 







لبشرة خالية من العيوب
تنظيف .. تبييض...نعومة

قناع ماس وايت من ندى ماس 

هذا القناع يزيل الكلف والنمش والزوان وينقى البشرة من الشوائب
ويستخدم مرتان بالأسبوع


سكرب ماس وايت من   ندى ماس 

 التركيبة السحرية لتفتيح البشرة
جربي تكونى راجعة من مشوار 
بشرة مرهقة ..شمس حارقة
وضعيه فقط لمدة 3 دقائق 

مرة كل يوم يوضع على بشرة مبللة ويدلك لمدة من 3 الى خمس دقائق
ثم يغسل بالماء



[ كريم ماس وايت من  ندى ماس 

كريم الألىء البحرية 
هذا الكريم الرررررائع يبيض البشرة بشكل ملحوظ وطبيعي وأمن
ويزيل الهالات السوداء حول العين 
ويوحد اللون
وأفضل أستخدامه من المساء حتى الصباح وتغسل الشره بالماء الدافي ثم البارد







ولن تصدقين يأن هذه بشرتك






وأليكي صورة لشكل كورس ماس وايت من ندى ماس 








وأخيرا" نقول لكى شكرا" أيتها الملكة الجميلة جميلة الجميلات 

كليوا باترا حقا" من سماكى أسطورة الجمال
وسيظل أحفادك يتعلمون من موسوعاتك اسس واسليب الجمال 


( السعودية 510 ريال - قطر 510 ريال - الامارات510درهم )-( البحرين51- عمان 51 ) -(الكويت 

39 دينار )( ليبيا 170جنيه- السودان 599جنيه) اليمن 29311 (الارد97 - العراق 1518 ) 

- (تونس212- المغرب 1152- الجزائر 10629د)



والله سعر حلو بالنسبة لتكلفته ونتائجه المبهرة
ولا تنسوا حبيباتى 

واليكم تجربة فتاه منذ شهرين 



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خواطر 
السلام عليكم 

هلا ندى 
والله ما ني عارفة من وين بدي ابدء كلامي 
كل اللى أعرفه انج حدثتى فصدجتي 
ووعدتي فوفيتي
بشرتى صارت بيضاء بعد ماكانت مررررة سمراء 
وصارت متل الحرير 
الله يعطيكي الف الف عافية ولايحرمنا من تركيباتك
والله العظيم أنى أدعي لكى فى كل صلاة ان ربنا ينور طريقك متل مانورتى وجهي 
والله يابنات جربوه وأبد ماراح تندموا
بس امانة تدعون لها وتكتبون تجربتكم مع تركيبة ماس وايت الملكية الدكتورة ندى تستاهل كل خير

​[COLOR="Red"




[COLOR=darkred] عن طريق مندوباتى [/COLOR]

مندوبين شركة ندى ماس بمصر 

ماسة العرب

فراشة ماس المصرية

لتتعرفي بنفسك على اسماء وارقام مندوبين بلدك حرصا عليكي من الغش والتقليد 

اعملي بحث على قوقل عن ندى ماس فور وومن واضغطي على خانة من مندوبين ندى ماس


وللتعامل معي مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل 

طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 

لبنات السعودية فقط يمكن التحويل على حساب راجحي 

ولباقي الدول العربية 

طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه 
[IMG]http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2010/11/27/photo/gif/1127101911596m8w63hbxh4.gif[/IMG]


او عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري 
ويصل التحويا خلال يومين او ثلاثة 

[IMG]http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2010/11/27/photo/112710191147hjpfjsauflozndqo4c.jpg[/IMG]

او عن طرق بنك مصر ويصا التحويل خلال يومين او ثلاثة 
[IMG]http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2011/7/23/photo/gif/0723110407307itnfag9.gif[/IMG]

او عن طريق المصرف المتحد
[IMG]http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2011/7/23/photo/072311040747nfdjqa5ypx.jpg[/IMG]

وللطلب مني مباشرة ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوالي المذكور بملفي الشخصي 

تحددي فيها
نوع الطلب والعدد والحجم


الأسم الثلاثي 


رقم رقم الجوال 

الإمارة

المنطقة 

الشارع 

رقم البيت 

رقم ص . ب اذا وجد 

ملحوظة: لا اعتمد اي طلب ولا اقوم بتحضيره قبل استلام التحويل 

وللتعرف على كافة منتجات ندى ماس 

تفضلي بزيارة موقعنا 
فقط سوي بحث على قوقل عن منتجات ندى ماس

مع تحياتي مندوبة ندى ماس 


[IMG]http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2010/10/10/photo/gif/101010171028bvmsbnumdx4qh2396.gif[/IMG]



للتواصل رقمي وارقام مندوبات ندى ماس بملفي الشخصي

[/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE="5"][/COLO
Reply to:
Send​*​


----------



## gana bity (4 مارس 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (13 مارس 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (20 مارس 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (27 مارس 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه


----------



## gana bity (3 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (10 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم متعني بسمعي، وبصري، واجعلهما الوارث مني، وانصرني على من يظلمني، وخذ منه بثأري رواه الترمذي و الحاكم وصححه ووافقه


----------



## gana bity (17 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (25 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم متعني بسمعي، وبصري، واجعلهما الوارث مني، وانصرني على من يظلمني، وخذ منه بثأري رواه الترمذي و الحاكم وصححه ووافقه


----------



## gana bity (2 مايو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (11 مايو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (18 مايو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (25 مايو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

- رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (1 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (8 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (16 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (23 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (2 يوليو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (9 يوليو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (21 يوليو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (29 يوليو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (6 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد.


----------



## gana bity (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، وأكرمنا ولا تهنا، وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا، وأرضنا وارض عنا رواه الترمذي.


----------



## gana bity (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------

